# Thermistorauswertung direkt über DI



## sirbarny (6 April 2011)

Was haltet ihr von der Thermistorauswertung direkt über den DI der SPS?
(CPU315...) Sollte theoretisch kein Problem darstellen.
Wird dies so in der Praxis ausgeführt oder verwendet ihr Thermistoren nur mit Thermistorauswerterelais?

Danke
Sir


----------



## bazooqa (6 April 2011)

Das wird nicht funktionieren, da ein Thermistor ein analoges Bauteil  ist. Einen Temperaturschalter kannst du direkt auf einen DI legen, aber bei  einem Thermistor musst du zwingend ein Auswerterelais benutzen oder einen AI nehmen.


----------



## MSB (6 April 2011)

Meinst du mit Thermistor PTC oder Thermokontakt, wird begrifflich ja gerne durcheinandergewürfelt.

Bei Thermokontakt:
Sicher kein Problem sowas direkt auf den DI zu legen.

Bei Thermistor:
Eindeutig Thermistorschutzrelais, vor allem auch weil die Spannung am Thermistor nicht allzu hoch sein darf ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## sirbarny (7 April 2011)

Die Kennlinie des PTC steigt ab einer bestimmten Temperatur sehr steil an. Diese Temperatur ist natürlich bei den meißten Thermistoren unterschiedlich. 
Bei den Siemens DI's werden 13 - 30V als 1-Signal gewertet. Zwischen 5 und 13 V ist der Zusatnd nicht 100% definiert, aber unter 5 V auf jeden Fall 0-Signal.
Der Strom der Siemens DI-Karte beträgt ca. 7 mA, dies sollte für den PTC ebenfalls kein Problem bereiten.
Ich werde versuchen einen Test durchzuführen. Aber professionell ist diese Lösung mit Sicherheit nicht.


----------



## Sockenralf (7 April 2011)

Hallo,


sirbarny schrieb:


> Die Kennlinie des PTC steigt ab einer bestimmten Temperatur sehr steil an. Diese Temperatur ist natürlich bei den meißten Thermistoren unterschiedlich.
> Bei den Siemens DI's werden 13 - 30V als 1-Signal gewertet. Zwischen 5 und 13 V ist der Zusatnd nicht 100% definiert, aber unter 5 V auf jeden Fall 0-Signal.
> Der Strom der Siemens DI-Karte beträgt ca. 7 mA, dies sollte für den PTC ebenfalls kein Problem bereiten.
> Ich werde versuchen einen Test durchzuführen. Aber professionell ist diese Lösung mit Sicherheit nicht.


 
Du willst das aber doch niemandem verkaufen, oder?

Ich würde dich zuerst teeren, dann federn und anschließend vom Hof jagen *ROFL*


MfG


----------



## sirbarny (8 April 2011)

@Sockenralf: Besser als vierteilen ;-)

Ich bin viel unterwegs, z.B. Südafrika, Venezuela, Mexiko usw. 
Wenn dann für vorhandene Maschinen eine kurzfristige Umrüstung erforderlich ist, dann habe ich nicht immer sofort alle benötigten Materialien zur Verfügung. 
Ich finde: Besser ein gutes Provisorium als überhaupf kein Schutz, besonders in den heißen Ländern.
Sir


----------



## Oberchefe (8 April 2011)

Das sind dann die Maschinen, die fünf Jahre laufen bis die Eingangskarte getauscht wird. Mit der neuen Karte funktioniert es bedingt durch Exemplarstreueung nicht mehr und man sucht einen Weile nach dem Fehler.
Leider sieht der Kunde so einen Murks erst mal nicht als solchen an, er vermutet sogar, er wäre beim Konkurenzangebot über den Tisch gezogen worde weil das ja einiges teurer ist.


----------

